# acerca de



## andy98

Hola, 

He creado una app para móviles y la deseo regalar a la comunidad de Alemania. Pero por desgracia no se alemán. En realidad deseo hacerla para los idiomas de toda la comunidad europea pero solo se español.

En principio voy a empezar con el Alemán alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias < ... >. Os pongo la lista de palabras a traducir.

< ... >
Acerca de    
< ... >


----------



## alanla

l He aquí mi lista. Creo que sería muy útil tener una frase completa para acertar un poco mejor ciertas palabras. Alguien de habla alemán puede comprobar la lista para averiguar si es la mejor forma de expresar lo que quieres decir:

< ... >
 Acerca de = über
< ... >


----------



## baufred

Antes de traducir hay que aclarar las funciones denominadas:

< ... >
> acerca de .... falta contexto ...
< ... >

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Aclaración sobre "Acerca de" me refiero a un enlace que nos llevará a otra página que informará al usuario de quien ha desarrollado una aplicación así como tendrá enlaces hacia el centro de ayuda y soporte al usuario, políticas de privacidad etc.


----------



## baufred

propongo:
acerca de "denominación app" y ayuda  -  über "denominación app" & Hilfe

Saludos  -- baufred  --


----------



## andy98

La verdad que no termino de entender esta última respuesta. En diccionarios "Acerca" ó "Acerca de" se suele poner "Über" pero desconozco si en este caso es lo acertado. Me gustaría saber si en las páginas web de desarrolladores Alemanes ponen mi definición u otra. En este caso necesito más aclaración.

En resumen "Acerca de" en programación se suele poner: Autor, la web de soporte y ayuda, cualquier cosa que necesite hacer conocer el desarrollador a su usuario o cliente.


----------



## baufred

... en páginas web, libros y otras cosas de imprenta semejantes hay algo como* "Impressum"  -  pie de imprenta  o  créditos*  ... quizás puedes usar esto ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Gracias por tu ayuda, Baufred pero al final me quedo con "über" la razón es que acabo de encontrar una super-empresa que lo usa para el habla Deutsch y creo que eso lo hace más real para mis pretensiones.

Por mi cerramos el hilo, siempre que al final estés de acuerdo conmigo. 

Saludos.


----------

